# Is paint poisonous to orchids?



## paphioboy (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi guys. My house is currently being re-painted entirely, and I am wondering how toxic paint residues can be to orchids. I've tried to cover most of my collection with plastic sheeting, but flecks of old white paint do get onto the leaves and in the pots. My plants have to put up with major reduction in light, water and now this... :sob: Does paint pose any great danger to orchids? Thanks.


----------



## Brian Monk (Nov 25, 2010)

HArd to say. Plants in general are know to actively take up certain atmospheric components other than typical gasses. IN fact, several houseplants are touted as air filters. I suspect that most orchids are tolerant of the fums in latex paint, and maybe even in oil based paints. However, I think that these products may adversely affect flowers as they develop or after they have bloomed.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks Brian.. The major problem is not the fumes, as I water daily, so the fumes should be washed off. I'm more worried about the flecks of old paint stuck to the leaves and roots.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2010)

High VOC's in paint, natural gas, any chemical/metal fumes are not goodfor orchids.


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2010)

It really depends on the type of paint being used.

Water based latex (pretty much the primary type used in US) are very low in toxicity. Both from a direct contact and fume standpoint.

If you have oil based paints and old dust flecks of the old lead based paints then toxicity will be greater. Covering the plants to keep the flecks off will work fine for the later old paint mess, but ventilation will be necessary for the fumes of oil based paints.

Aren't most of your plants outside?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2010)

He's talking about his aussie pad man! oke:


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2010)

NYEric said:


> He's talking about his aussie pad man! oke:



Not Malaysia??


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 29, 2010)

> He's talking about his aussie pad man!



Nope...  I'm back in Malaysia. The whole house is currently being repainted. Yes, the orchids are outdoors, so the paint I'm concerned about is weather-durable, outdoor use kind of paint (walls etc). It has been raining quite a lot, so I suppose whatever negative effects will be minimised.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2010)

You're painting in the rain!?


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2010)

NYEric said:


> You're painting in the rain!?



The video has got to be crazy!!!

I wonder if its like how people drive their scooters over thereoke:oke:


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 30, 2010)

> The video has got to be crazy!!!
> 
> I wonder if its like how people drive their scooters over there



Heheh  Also in the process of selling off many plants (space-consuming bulbos and coelogynes that are too skimpy with flowers)...


----------

